# Ferodo Premier vs Hawk HPS vs Mintex



## DGruber58 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a 1991 jetta GLI, 10.1" up front, 8.9" in the rear. Right now on parts4vw there is a deal on the premiers, full set, $95, free ship(big plus, they're on the west coast, i'm on the east). They also have the mintex red box set for $80. Or I could buy hps for the front, red box for the rear.
I'm looking for a slight upgrade from stock, dust isn't that big of an issue, I don't mind a little noise, just don't want constant squeaking.
After searching, it seems the red box are lower dust, oem replacement, whereas the hps/premier are dustier, and for more spirited/sportier driving.
Right now I'm leaning towards the premiers, any input - anyone have/use them? Should I be concerned about brake bias - a couple threads I read people recommended oem for the rear, something stronger for the front.
I'd like to order either tonight or tomorrow, so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Ferodo Premier vs Hawk HPS vs Mintex (DGruber58)*

Performance-wise, Hawk HPS is your best bet. But that price on the Ferodo's is quite good.
The Mintex are not an upgrade from OEM. While they offer a very nice linear pedal feel, they have less grip than the oem pads, and poor fade resistance.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Ferodo Premier vs Hawk HPS vs Mintex (phatvw)*

If the premiers are the ferodo0 street pads they are very good. They felt a lot like OEM pads just more stopping power and heat resistance. You have to like cleaning yoru wheels because they will be black in a few days though.


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Ferodo Premier vs Hawk HPS vs Mintex (NOVAdub)*

I was going to make a similar post I wanted to add if anyone has experience with ebc green and red stuff ?


----------



## dzeckhausen (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Ferodo Premier vs Hawk HPS vs Mintex (mikolaj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikolaj* »_I was going to make a similar post I wanted to add if anyone has experience with ebc green and red stuff ?

EBC Greenstuff is one of the worst pads ever manufactured. I hear an incredible number of complaints about these pads. I'm not aware of any other pad that is more prone to causing judder problems as a result of uneven pad deposits on the rotors. Stay away from these pads.


----------



## dzeckhausen (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Ferodo Premier vs Hawk HPS vs Mintex (DGruber58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGruber58* »_I have a 1991 jetta GLI, 10.1" up front, 8.9" in the rear. Right now on parts4vw there is a deal on the premiers, full set, $95, free ship(big plus, they're on the west coast, i'm on the east). They also have the mintex red box set for $80. Or I could buy hps for the front, red box for the rear.
I'm looking for a slight upgrade from stock, dust isn't that big of an issue, I don't mind a little noise, just don't want constant squeaking.
After searching, it seems the red box are lower dust, oem replacement, whereas the hps/premier are dustier, and for more spirited/sportier driving.
Right now I'm leaning towards the premiers, any input - anyone have/use them? Should I be concerned about brake bias - a couple threads I read people recommended oem for the rear, something stronger for the front.
I'd like to order either tonight or tomorrow, so any input would be greatly appreciated.

If dust is not an issue and you're looking for an "upgrade" from stock (assuming the word upgrade to you means better bite, better pedal feel, significantly better fade resistance), then the Axxis Ultimate is an excellent choice.
I'm not sure what the relative cost of the Axxis pads are compared to the HPS and RedBox, but it's probably less than the cost of a tank of gas. Given that you will be using these pads for the next 30,000 miles, I wouldn't base my decision on a minor cost difference.


----------

